# [JWS] Access Denied trotz Zertifikat?



## frischfisch (3. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ich experimentieren mit Web Start herum und hab gerade das Problem, dass ich keine Schreibrechte bekomme. Ich habe ein Zertifikat erstellt und über den Browser (Firefox) registriert. In der JNLP-Datei hab ich _<all-permissions/>_ gesetzt. Wenn ich jetzt aber mit der WS-Anwendung auf die Platte schreiben will, kommt folgender Fehler:


> access denied (java.io.FilePermission C:\Test.txt write)


Hab ich was vergessen?

Grüße
frischfisch


----------



## frischfisch (3. Feb 2007)

Ich stelle die Webstart-Anwendung über einen Link bereit, das Zertifikat ebenfalls. Das Zertifikat wurde installiert, läßt sich aber über Systemsteuerung->Java->Sicherheit->Zertifikate nich finden. Wohin wurde es also installiert?

Nachdem die Anwendung über den Link geladen wurde, kann sie über den Webstart-Manager (javaws) gestartet werden. Allerdings wird vorher eine Warnung ausgegeben. Über den Weblink läßt sich meine Anwendung generell nicht starten. Warum?


----------



## frischfisch (3. Feb 2007)

Hab jetzt noch was zu Policy-Dateien gefunden. Aber das sollte doch über die Signatur und die JNLP-Datei abgedeckt sein. In dem JNLP-Skript steht ja, dass die Anwendung volle Zugriffsrechte erhalten soll: 





> <security>
> <all-permissions/>
> </security>


Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Feb 2007)

Wie hast du signiert? Bekommst du vor dem Start der Anwendung den Dialog zum Akzeptieren des Zertifikats angezeigt?


----------



## frischfisch (5. Feb 2007)

Ja, die Anwendung ist signiert. Hab festgestellt, dass der WebStart-Link unter IE funktioniert und wenn ich dort die Signatur annehme, funktioniert der Link plötzlich auch über Firefox. Scheint ein Konfigurationsproblem des Browsers zu sein. Kennt ihr das Phänomen und wie bekomme ich es hin, dass sich der WS-Link inkl. Signierung auch unter FF läuft?


----------

